# Happy Birthday Salmonpuff



## Steff (Jul 31, 2009)

*happy birthday sam( salmonpuff)*

happy 21st Sam have a brill day x


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday Salmon, make the most of it!!


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jul 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sam. Hope you have a wonderful day x


----------



## Caroline (Jul 31, 2009)

Happy birthday Sam. Are you doing anything special as it's your 21st?


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 31, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR 21st BIRTHDAY....

Happy Birthday Sam

Have a brill day

Love and Best Wishes

Heidi and Nathan
xxxx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 31, 2009)

Happy birthday Sam!!!! Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## ChrisP (Jul 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday!

Have a great day.

Chris


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday!! Have a great day Sam x


----------



## Proudspirit (Jul 31, 2009)

Have a great day xxx

Julie x


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 31, 2009)

threads merged


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sam , have a great day


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks everyone 

started off a bit rubbish (funny that heh), but I'm sat here now playing with my accucheck software, beers in the fridge waitingf or this evening and a nice big chocolate cake in the fridge too. I will of course be good and only have a tiny slice, the boys can have the rest


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 31, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> started off a bit rubbish (funny that heh), but I'm sat here now playing with my accucheck software, beers in the fridge waitingf or this evening and a nice big chocolate cake in the fridge too. I will of course be good and only have a tiny slice, the boys can have the rest



Hmmm only a tiny slice ?? ..... but its CHOCOLATE girl !!! surely thats what 

Bolus is for ?


----------



## Mand (Jul 31, 2009)

Happy Birthday!

Have a great night!

Mand


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 31, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmmm only a tiny slice ?? ..... but its CHOCOLATE girl !!! surely thats what
> 
> Bolus is for ?



Perhaps Sam has a HUGE plate so the slice looks tiny.....


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 31, 2009)

brightontez said:


> Perhaps Sam has a HUGE plate so the slice looks tiny.....



Hmm I'm liking your thinking Tez and I think as a fellow chocoholic Sam will too , bring on the Huge plates please


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 31, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmm I'm liking your thinking Tez and I think as a fellow chocoholic Sam will too , bring on the Huge plates please



OHOHOH
i have had to be good because its a massive chocolate fudge cake mmmmmmm, plus drinking beer. I hate to think what my sugars would be if i had any more cake!

Why havent i taken any photos? hmmmm


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 31, 2009)

salmonpuff said:


> OHOHOH
> i have had to be good because its a massive chocolate fudge cake mmmmmmm, plus drinking beer. I hate to think what my sugars would be if i had any more cake!
> 
> Why havent i taken any photos? hmmmm



Hmmm drinking beer you say ? then you must eat some cake to avoid hypos later !!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 31, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hmmm drinking beer you say ? then you must eat some cake to avoid hypos later !!!



CAKE!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm really pleased with my bloods today! Did my 2 hour after dinner test and it was 6.5  I think I'm finally getting the hang of this again...even if the beer is awesome and starting to hit me abit


----------



## rossi_mac (Jul 31, 2009)

Defo do what Addict says, drink beer, eat cake, to avoid hypos!

Hey if it's your 21st, make a weekend of it, party on girl!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jul 31, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> Defo do what Addict says, drink beer, eat cake, to avoid hypos!
> 
> Hey if it's your 21st, make a weekend of it, party on girl!!





if i could afford it i would. no pub for me  just a quiet night in with a few beers!


----------

